# Pregnant goat with dandruff.



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

What to do for dandruff? She is 3 months pregnant and I feed loose mineral free choice. Should I give her zinc or copper bolus?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

First thing I do is feed a mix of Flax seed,, wheat germ and coconut oil to make a paste of sorts. Feed a teaspoon or so 2 times a day until skin flakes stop. When it's more than just dry skin,, Zinc would be my first go to. Of course if it's been 4 months or longer since getting copper, I do both.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A good brushing will also help losen the flakes, some goats really love it! Especially at the withers and the rump!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> A good brushing will also help losen the flakes, some goats really love it! Especially at the withers and the rump!


I do brush her, but I noticed she's getting more and more of it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you look for lice?


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you look for lice?


I'm going to look again but I'm not sure what lice look like on goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goat lice are tiny grayish often with red heads.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Goat lice are tiny grayish often with red heads.


I just looked. She doesn't have lice and the other goats aren't having any skin problems. I noticed she is itching.


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Goat lice are tiny grayish often with red heads.


Pic


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Dry skin can be itchy too. Try the blend I mentioned and see if the are any improvements after a week or so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

